# Moving to Houston from Aberdeen



## Mareth (Oct 11, 2011)

Can anyone give me some advice on moving to Houston from Scotland.
My husband will be working in Humble so where's best to live etc. We have no children to worry about just our 2 kittens.


----------



## madialevin (Dec 3, 2011)

*Hi*

My family will be moving to Austin in January 2012 - perhaps we can correspond and figure it out as we go along. We also have no ide where we will live but from my previous experience it is quite ease to get someplace to live etc. Good luck!


----------

